# infusions



## alices (Jun 10, 2010)

Can someone please help me on this, If I have an infusion of morphine 17:10 thru 22:45 what would be the appropriate codes 96365, 96367 x4 or 96365 and 96367x1 or is the 2nd code 96366. thank you for all the help..
alice


----------



## lphillips (Jun 10, 2010)

*IV*

Assuming it was one bag with the morphine that ran from 17:10 to 22:45, I would code the following.

96365, 96366x5

17:10-18:10=1hr
18:10-19:10=1hr
19:10-20:10=1hr
20:10-21:10=1hr
21:10-22:10=1hr
22:10-22:45=35min, since it ran for "more than 30min" you can add 96366 again.

Hope this helps!


----------



## alices (Jun 11, 2010)

I am sorry but I thought that 96366 was for a different drug infusion and 96367 was for the same.


----------



## LTibbetts (Jun 14, 2010)

96366 is for each additional hour (not different drug) whereas the 96367 is for a _sequential_ infusion, which means the succession, or following, of one thing or event after another . 
The 96374/75/76 is where the same and/or different drug descriptions come into play. It is all in the wording and they really love to confuse you with injections & infusions.


----------



## alices (Jun 17, 2010)

thank you for the help. alice


----------

